# Filters?



## Muzzah (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi guys,

I am a reptile keeper, so i have no knowledge of water filters and the types. I am looking to keep a Varanus Melinus Monitor, which is a semi arborial/water dwelling species, they also spend some time digging. Anyway I need to provide clean water, which is filtered and heated. 

I can see that i need a fair amount of mechanical filtration, as the water is likely to have soil and potentially some bugs or food items dropping in there. What i need help with is, what type of filter do i need? I have seen some vids of diy stuff i can make (DIY King mostly), but the type of filtration i need confuses me..

If you guys could point me in the right direction so i can continue my research and make an informed decision, i'd be really greatful.

Cheers.


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

Muzzah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a reptile keeper, so i have no knowledge of water filters and the types. I am looking to keep a Varanus Melinus Monitor, which is a semi arborial/water dwelling species, they also spend some time digging. Anyway I need to provide clean water, which is filtered and heated.
> 
> ...


 how deep is the water you thinking of having
you can get a heater that's fit inline 
what I mean is it goes in the return water pipe before going back into the tank and the filter I would use something like they use in a aquarium fish tank go for the biggest one that you can afford something along the lines of this
http://www.fluvalaquatics.com/ca/product/A219-fx6-high-performance-canister-filter/#.W0yfPTG0XIU


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Not sure if they would be suitable, but can't fault the Eheim external ones, used to be model numbers 2213, 2215 and 2217.

Alternatively could you make your own (a lot cheaper), pond pump, filter box, media - Alfagrog, sponges/filter floss, and tubing?


----------



## Muzzah (Mar 21, 2018)

dps51 said:


> how deep is the water you thinking of having
> you can get a heater that's fit inline
> what I mean is it goes in the return water pipe before going back into the tank and the filter I would use something like they use in a aquarium fish tank go for the biggest one that you can afford something along the lines of this
> FX6 High Performance Canister Filter | A219 | Filtration | Fluval


For the size i am thinking 4 foot wide 2.5-3 feet long and 1.5 feet deep. Ideally I wanted to make a filter myself so I can position it where It will fit. I'm more thinking about what goes in it? Just some fine sponge and then lava rocks? or would something else work better?

There will be nothing else in the water, it's purely a cool off/swimming tank.


----------



## Muzzah (Mar 21, 2018)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Not sure if they would be suitable, but can't fault the Eheim external ones, used to be model numbers 2213, 2215 and 2217.
> 
> Alternatively could you make your own (a lot cheaper), pond pump, filter box, media - Alfagrog, sponges/filter floss, and tubing?


I was considering making my own, just didnt know what filter media to use.


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

Muzzah said:


> I was considering making my own, just didnt know what filter media to use.


 you should be ok with what comes with the filter
also if you are building your own just look at what filter media comes with these filters I send you the link for


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Muzzah said:


> I was considering making my own, just didnt know what filter media to use.


In the filters on the turtle ponds we use Alfagrog - you can buy it in koi fish shops in garden centres in a large sack, but it is surprising how much you use. This with Jap Mat.


----------



## Muzzah (Mar 21, 2018)

dps51 said:


> you should be ok with what comes with the filter
> also if you are building your own just look at what filter media comes with these filters I send you the link for





Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> In the filters on the turtle ponds we use Alfagrog - you can buy it in koi fish shops in garden centres in a large sack, but it is surprising how much you use. This with Jap Mat.


Ok thanks guys, you've been really helpful. I think I can get this going now, cheers.


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

I was just going to say look at pond filters 
as they can handle a lot more crud than a fish tank filter 
as do my pond filter do but the only downside to this is the size of the filter


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

Muzzah said:


> Ok thanks guys, you've been really helpful. I think I can get this going now, cheers.



hi I was just looking for a filter to build a wildlife pond with 
and cam across this it may help you


https://www.swelluk.com/hozelock-ec...erm=4584826048919148&utm_content=all-products


----------



## Muzzah (Mar 21, 2018)

dps51 said:


> hi I was just looking for a filter to build a wildlife pond with
> and cam across this it may help you
> 
> 
> https://www.swelluk.com/hozelock-ec...erm=4584826048919148&utm_content=all-products


That looks like if could work, Thanks.


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

Muzzah said:


> That looks like if could work, Thanks.



glad I could help hope all goes well in the build


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Any sturdy plastic box will do. We don't have lids outdoors on ours as the turtles make a lot of mess and it makes cleaning the matting and floss material easier. Indoors over the winter months we just have loose fitting lids resting on top so plants can still grow. The specific filter box, like the one in the link, we have for one tank indoors and it gurgles and 'hiccups' away, whereas the homemade ones don't! Might be that the tubing is too long, but at the price paid I don't want to cut it and then find it is too short when we have to re-arrange things! I know it is only a matter of a few pence, but.........:devil:


----------



## Mg Grows (Jul 9, 2018)

Have a look at Aquael asap filters. This could be what your after.


----------

